
Tiny Slack bot library written in Go - eko
https://github.com/eko/slackbot
======
sigjuice
I'm seriously not trolling, but why does every Go project need to say "written
in Go"? You don't see things like "Linux, a kernel written in C", "Homebrew, a
macOS package manager written in Ruby", "Nginx, a web server written in C",
"Git, a VCS written in C, shell, ..." etc.

~~~
eko
Hi,

It's just to say that it is a library made for people that work with Go. This
is not to especially mention that it is written using Go language ;)

~~~
sigjuice
Doh! Sorry, my bad. There are too many posts like this and for a library, the
phrasing is a little odd since I would expect a Go library to be primarily
written in Go. I suppose a Go library could be a wrapper around a C or other
type of library, but that would not be something worth emphasizing, IMHO.

